
Show HN: Psto: a single package.json to run your single-post web page in no time - plugnburn
https://gist.github.com/plugnburn/927c4d14db1ddcacc491
======
plugnburn
Explanation: this is a follow up on Keith Cirkel's series of articles about
using just NPM as a build system, and I decided to take this madness to an
absolute level.

Start with a single package.json and end up with a ready single-post web page
in less than 2 minutes... of course, if you already have a post formatted in
Markdown. :)

Surge.sh deployment included.

